# Critique my girlies!



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

You have to really love goats to bring them in on the carpet...LOL


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

robin4 said:


> You have to really love goats to bring them in on the carpet...LOL


bwahaha they only came in for pictures


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You really should consider expanding their library.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

First Doe:

Pros:
Nice body capacity and depth
Level topline
Good brisket
Blended well throughout

Cons:
Steep rump
Front legs look like they are a bit under, but she looks like she's being fussy in the picture 
Could use more rear leg angulation
Toes out
Pasterns are weak

Second Doe

Pros: 
Long neck
Good brisket
Nice body capacity and depth
Good blending throughout

Cons:
Topline is unlevel
Rump is steep
Weak Pasterns
Toes out
Could use more rear leg angulation

Overall good starter does. Bred the the right buck, the kids could turn out nice.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I wonder if the steep rumps have anything to do with the pregnancy? I know later in the pregnancy that is supposed to become more steep...

what are pasterns? lol

Let me see if I can get a decent pic of the buck..... he's a hairy monster so might be hard to tell.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I think that expanded the library a bit but sadly did nothing for the carpet and I caught a flash. sorry bout that.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

And yes she is getting him to stand with Cheetos lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Riggers said:


> I wonder if the steep rumps have anything to do with the pregnancy? I know later in the pregnancy that is supposed to become more steep...
> 
> what are pasterns? lol
> 
> Let me see if I can get a decent pic of the buck..... he's a hairy monster so might be hard to tell.


Well you can't really get a good critique when they are pregnant  How far along are they?
Pasterns are right above the hoof. Look up goat parts on google and you will see them.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

They are both forming udders are we speak. I think we figured out they have another 2-4 weeks each. I'm thinking singletons in each since they're not very big but I've been told you can never truly tell. I have been watching those rumps though because someone said it continues to get steeper and that's a sign that it's getting close but I didn't really look at it *before* this so I'm not sure lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Riggers said:


> I think that expanded the library a bit but sadly did nothing for the carpet and I caught a flash. sorry bout that.


He is really fuzzy, but I can see fairly good brisket and good body capacity.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I haven't noticed rumps getting steeper in pregnancy. I haven't paid attention, but never noticed it.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

So do you think he is a decent match for them or do I need to find another guy u think?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

It's pretty hard to tell under all that fluff, but the only thing I can see him correcting in the kids would be the angulation in the rear legs. I, myself, would start looking and keeping an eye out for a nicer buck. You should look for a buck who has length, an uphill stature, and strong pasterns, at the very least, to start improving. Don't forget to make sure they have nice udders behind them.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree. Your does aren't too bad conformation wise, but they have quite a few things that could be improved.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I am hoping the udders are good because that's what supposedly their predecessors had won on... udders. So uphill stature meaning taller in the shoulders than rear hips? Pasterns are like ankles sorta, and a long body in my new guy?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

These charts should help a bit.  Yes, the pasturns are like the ankle of an animal. And a upstanding/uphill stature would be a a goat who is taller at the withers, than the hips. 
For a new buck, I'd be looking for one with a more level rump, some more brisket, and a tad more body length, for starters.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Here would be a good example of a Nigerian buck. He could use more depth in the rear barrel though. He also has a great example of uphill stature (I have no idea what herd he is out of, I just found him on a google search)

Nigerian Dwarf Buck


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Here would be a good example of a Nigerian buck. He could use more depth in the rear barrel though. He also has a great example of uphill stature (I have no idea what herd he is out of, I just found him on a google search)
> 
> Nigerian Dwarf Buck
> View attachment 51555


OMG I do NOT like the way he looks lolol


----------

